# Mbuna community



## TLM4x4 (Oct 3, 2005)

This is my 55 I have my mbuna cichlids in...


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice setup!!


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Very Nice Indeed! You put some thought and studying into that setup! Malawians love rock-work just like that! Excellent! I love to see someone treating their fish the closet way they can toward their natural environment!


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

looks great!


----------



## TLM4x4 (Oct 3, 2005)

Thank you for the comments...yes I did do alot of reading, on all of my different tank setups and I too like to have them as close to their natural habitat as possible...thanks malawiXpert, I believe the fish are happier that way as well...just because of their natural instincts, the way they behave in the wild.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

nice! super nice rock you got there


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Very nice rock setup... Love the tank. Are the rocks glued in then?


----------



## TLM4x4 (Oct 3, 2005)

No, the "pile of rocks" left front are pretty flat and very easy to layer them firmly..I did do a bit of re-arranging in there and broke that pile into two smaller formations on either side of the tank along with driftwood.


----------

